# Advice on price?



## CarballoM (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this site and I'm looking for advice on a new Sig purchase.

I am looking at a P239 in .40 with laser grip and three magazines. The gun is in pretty good shape and has been well taken care of. I'm looking at $600. 

I think that seems like a good price, but was looking for outside opinion since I like Sigs and so I am biased on my opinion of the deal. I own a P225 (P6) that I probably overpaid for at $375 but I love the gun and am looking for a .40 Sig since the one I own is a 9mm.

Opinions?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

$600 actually seems kind of low for what you describe. Perhaps a peek at GunBroker.com for something similar would give you a better idea of what the "going price" would be, or at least what the paying market is willing to spend on it. If you have actual access to the handgun, a quick disassembly and inspection may reveal something not volunteered in it's description. More information or history on it may be helpful as well. Owner didn't like it and just wants to unload it, got it trade for something else and doesn't like .40 or whatever it may be.

Caveat Emptor. Just sayin'.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

When I'm getting ready to buy I use gunbroker and look for prices in a few different areas of the country as well and as few in my area if at all possible. Buds Gun Shop (Link) is a pretty good place to check prices too. They are many times on thew lower and but it helps to have all the info you can before dropping the money down:smt023

I was just over at GB because I am hoping to make it to a gun show Sat. :smt033


----------



## jcl (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry, mis-posted.


----------



## jwill1212 (Dec 12, 2009)

That is a very good price..... for an excellent firearm. Depending on what configuration it is, new they run from 750-1200 with out the laser and extra mag. You can also buy a new barrel in .357 sig or a 22LR conversion kit for the gun.


----------



## CarballoM (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you guys for the suggestions and advice, I did in fact purchase the gun for 600. Im happy with the purchase and I plan on taking it out to shoot as soon as I have a chance to!


----------

